# Acana Food - thinking of trying it



## cleooscar

I saw on another thread that some SM members feed their furbabies with Acana. I'm thinking of giving it a try. We're on NB Duck & Potatoes and Orijen 6 Fish right now. Raine & Napoleon are not that crazy about NB. We even switched one time to NB Venison but they liked that even less. Raine is super picky and has sensitive stomach so I'm hoping I can find something she'll like. Napoleon loves his Orijen for dinner. Pasha will eat just about anything. I want to move away from poultry and since they're already getting fish protein from Orijen, I thought of trying Acana Grasslands (lamb, eyes and walleye & northern pike). It also has lower protein than Orijen (33% vs 40%). We usually serve one food for lunch and the other for dinner.

I'd love to hear feedback from anyone who tried Acana food. It has 5 star rating on dogfoodanalysis.com. Thanks.


----------



## LJSquishy

I had been looking into Acana as well (and Orijen) so I would love to hear any reviews people have on it as well. 

London was the exact opposite with NB Potato & Duck and the NB Sweet Potato & Venison -- she was on the Duck, and when I switched her to the Venison she went crazy! She really likes it!

Another food I was looking at was the Instinct food; they have one that is Rabbit. I can't remember off-hand if it's grain-free, but I think it is.


----------



## tamizami

I've fed mine Acana Grasslands and Pacifica formulas in my food rotations before. They like the Grasslands better than Pacifica.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

I might try the Grasslands when I am traveling.


----------



## iheartbisou

I've given Bisou both the Acana Pacifica and the Acana puppy bites. She's not a huge fan of either although the Pacifica's ingredients are very good. She'll eat it but she's not so excited about it. She pick them out (especially with the Pacifica) and eat them last. I"m actually going to switch over to NB Sweet potato and Venison, to give that a try next time I buy food.


----------



## cleooscar

I picked up a small bag of Acana Grasslands last night. The lady at the store said Acana is quite popular at her store (Innova-not so much). She said I could try Acana Pacifica but I decided not to because they're already getting fish from Orijen 6 Fish. She said her other customers also like Acana Lamb & Apples. It's not grain-free but for those that don't mind grain, their dogs seem to love that. 

I gave each fluffs 5-6 kibbles as treats last night. Our youngest, Napoleon, was so excited as soon as I opened the bag and he smelled it. He just gobbled it down. I never seen him done that with other food before. Pasha liked it too. Raine wouldn't try it at first, just sniffed and walked away. After enticing her for a while longer, she ate one and then wanted more. So far no tummy ache today. I'll give them a bit more today. If this works, I'll phase out NB Duck & Potatoes.

The store lady gave me a sample bag of Innova Evo as well. I know some people here love it but wow it has 42% protein. I don't think I want to feed them with that much protein. Even with Orijen (40%), I'll try to phase it out over time.


----------



## remy

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Nov 5 2009, 02:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847703


> I picked up a small bag of Acana Grasslands last night. The lady at the store said Acana is quite popular at her store (Innova-not so much). She said I could try Acana Pacifica but I decided not to because they're already getting fish from Orijen 6 Fish. She said her other customers also like Acana Lamb & Apples. It's not grain-free but for those that don't mind grain, their dogs seem to love that.
> 
> I gave each fluffs 5-6 kibbles as treats last night. Our youngest, Napoleon, was so excited as soon as I opened the bag and he smelled it. He just gobbled it down. I never seen him done that with other food before. Pasha liked it too. Raine wouldn't try it at first, just sniffed and walked away. After enticing her for a while longer, she ate one and then wanted more. So far no tummy ache today. I'll give them a bit more today. If this works, I'll phase out NB Duck & Potatoes.
> 
> The store lady gave me a sample bag of Innova Evo as well. I know some people here love it but wow it has 42% protein. I don't think I want to feed them with that much protein. Even with Orijen (40%), I'll try to phase it out over time.[/B]


how big are the acana kibbles? i remember you once posted that one of your malts has tiny teeth like mine so wondering how he/she did on acana?

thanks!


----------



## cleooscar

QUOTE (prince lex @ Nov 7 2009, 09:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848683


> QUOTE (cleooscar @ Nov 5 2009, 02:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847703





> I picked up a small bag of Acana Grasslands last night. The lady at the store said Acana is quite popular at her store (Innova-not so much). She said I could try Acana Pacifica but I decided not to because they're already getting fish from Orijen 6 Fish. She said her other customers also like Acana Lamb & Apples. It's not grain-free but for those that don't mind grain, their dogs seem to love that.
> 
> I gave each fluffs 5-6 kibbles as treats last night. Our youngest, Napoleon, was so excited as soon as I opened the bag and he smelled it. He just gobbled it down. I never seen him done that with other food before. Pasha liked it too. Raine wouldn't try it at first, just sniffed and walked away. After enticing her for a while longer, she ate one and then wanted more. So far no tummy ache today. I'll give them a bit more today. If this works, I'll phase out NB Duck & Potatoes.
> 
> The store lady gave me a sample bag of Innova Evo as well. I know some people here love it but wow it has 42% protein. I don't think I want to feed them with that much protein. Even with Orijen (40%), I'll try to phase it out over time.[/B]


how big are the acana kibbles? i remember you once posted that one of your malts has tiny teeth like mine so wondering how he/she did on acana?

thanks!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sorry I was away and only had my iPhone with me. The size of Acana's kibbles is very similar to Orijen--it's flat and about 3/8" - 1/2" in diameter. It's slightly smaller than NB Duck & Potato regular size and a bit bigger than NB small bites. But I find the texture is less dense than NB so it's easier for the fluffs to chew. Napoleon, who is the smallest of the gang and has tiny little teeth, has no problem eating it. Raine wants me to break the kibbles in half for the first couple of bites then she'll eat the whole ones herself (DH thinks she's just spoiled). :biggrin: So far our gang loves it. Raine normally doesn't eat Orijen at all and only nibbles at NB so I'm so glad she seems to like Acana. 

I also bought some NB Sweet Potato & Fish that I'm going to try next week. I'd like to have 2 foods that I can rotate between lunch & dinner. I really like NB as our gang's tear stains are now gone ever since we switched food in the spring but I want to move away from poultry (noticing Pasha chewing his legs). We'll see how they like NB Sweet Potato & Fish. Not sure about the size of the kibbles though as I haven't opened the bag yet.


----------



## remy

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Nov 10 2009, 03:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849655


> QUOTE (prince lex @ Nov 7 2009, 09:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848683





> QUOTE (cleooscar @ Nov 5 2009, 02:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847703





> I picked up a small bag of Acana Grasslands last night. The lady at the store said Acana is quite popular at her store (Innova-not so much). She said I could try Acana Pacifica but I decided not to because they're already getting fish from Orijen 6 Fish. She said her other customers also like Acana Lamb & Apples. It's not grain-free but for those that don't mind grain, their dogs seem to love that.
> 
> I gave each fluffs 5-6 kibbles as treats last night. Our youngest, Napoleon, was so excited as soon as I opened the bag and he smelled it. He just gobbled it down. I never seen him done that with other food before. Pasha liked it too. Raine wouldn't try it at first, just sniffed and walked away. After enticing her for a while longer, she ate one and then wanted more. So far no tummy ache today. I'll give them a bit more today. If this works, I'll phase out NB Duck & Potatoes.
> 
> The store lady gave me a sample bag of Innova Evo as well. I know some people here love it but wow it has 42% protein. I don't think I want to feed them with that much protein. Even with Orijen (40%), I'll try to phase it out over time.[/B]


how big are the acana kibbles? i remember you once posted that one of your malts has tiny teeth like mine so wondering how he/she did on acana?

thanks!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sorry I was away and only had my iPhone with me. The size of Acana's kibbles is very similar to Orijen--it's flat and about 3/8" - 1/2" in diameter. It's slightly smaller than NB Duck & Potato regular size and a bit bigger than NB small bites. But I find the texture is less dense than NB so it's easier for the fluffs to chew. Napoleon, who is the smallest of the gang and has tiny little teeth, has no problem eating it. Raine wants me to break the kibbles in half for the first couple of bites then she'll eat the whole ones herself (DH thinks she's just spoiled). :biggrin: So far our gang loves it. Raine normally doesn't eat Orijen at all and only nibbles at NB so I'm so glad she seems to like Acana. 

I also bought some NB Sweet Potato & Fish that I'm going to try next week. I'd like to have 2 foods that I can rotate between lunch & dinner. I really like NB as our gang's tear stains are now gone ever since we switched food in the spring but I want to move away from poultry (noticing Pasha chewing his legs). We'll see how they like NB Sweet Potato & Fish. Not sure about the size of the kibbles though as I haven't opened the bag yet.
[/B][/QUOTE]

thanks cleooscar! i picked up a bag of acana last night but so far the kibbles seem to still be too big. i was told that if i wet it then it will just turn harder once it dries again. i might have to switch back to NB small bites mixed with S&C


----------



## cleooscar

QUOTE (prince lex @ Nov 11 2009, 10:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849954


> thanks cleooscar! i picked up a bag of acana last night but so far the kibbles seem to still be too big. i was told that if i wet it then it will just turn harder once it dries again. i might have to switch back to NB small bites mixed with S&C[/B]


That's too bad that it's too big. Your furbaby won't eat it? You could try crushing it a little like I do with NB (although I'm trying to get away from that).


----------



## remy

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Nov 11 2009, 05:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850062


> QUOTE (prince lex @ Nov 11 2009, 10:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849954





> thanks cleooscar! i picked up a bag of acana last night but so far the kibbles seem to still be too big. i was told that if i wet it then it will just turn harder once it dries again. i might have to switch back to NB small bites mixed with S&C[/B]


That's too bad that it's too big. Your furbaby won't eat it? You could try crushing it a little like I do with NB (although I'm trying to get away from that).
[/B][/QUOTE]

you think NB is not good food? would love to switch to acana...maybe i'll be more patient. he's a super picky eater though and doesn't like most treats except for S&C


----------



## cleooscar

QUOTE (prince lex @ Nov 14 2009, 05:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851162


> QUOTE (cleooscar @ Nov 11 2009, 05:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850062





> QUOTE (prince lex @ Nov 11 2009, 10:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849954





> thanks cleooscar! i picked up a bag of acana last night but so far the kibbles seem to still be too big. i was told that if i wet it then it will just turn harder once it dries again. i might have to switch back to NB small bites mixed with S&C[/B]


That's too bad that it's too big. Your furbaby won't eat it? You could try crushing it a little like I do with NB (although I'm trying to get away from that).
[/B][/QUOTE]

you think NB is not good food? would love to switch to acana...maybe i'll be more patient. he's a super picky eater though and doesn't like most treats except for S&C
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh no, we like NB foods. I just wanted to try Acana Grasslands to get away from poultry. We also feed Orijen 6 Fish and I'm trying to phase that out too because of high protein. I just find NB Duck & Potato kibbles to be very hard for the fluffs to chew on and I constantly have to crush it up to smaller bits. Acana and Orijen kibbles, even though they're big, are lighter in texture and my gang doesn't have any problem eating them. PS: from another thread, a few of us seem to notice that kibbles from other NB flavours are not as hard to chew as the duck for some reason. I bought a bag of NB Sweet Potato & Fish but haven't opened it yet. If your baby is super picky, he may like Orijen 6 Fish. It has a strong aroma that's very enticing. I heard that you have to watch not to free feed with Orijen or the dogs may overeat!


----------



## remy

thanks cleooscar! i tried feeding remy acana again tonight but he keeps spitting it out  right now i have him on NB duck and potato small bites which are small and flat. i might have to stick to that since i think it's more the kibble size that is hard for him to eat rather than the taste. i've tried orijen 6 fish as well. i had to crush that for him but he still wouldn't eat it because of the rough edges when you crush it. i have a picky one that's for sure! 

i really wish acana or orijen would make small kibbles but maybe there's not a market for it.


----------



## iheartbisou

QUOTE (prince lex @ Nov 16 2009, 09:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=851551


> thanks cleooscar! i tried feeding lex acana again tonight but he keeps spitting it out  right now i have him on NB duck and potato small bites which are small and flat. i might have to stick to that since i think it's more the kibble size that is hard for him to eat rather than the taste. i've tried orijen 6 fish as well. i had to crush that for him but he still wouldn't eat it because of the rough edges when you crush it. i have a picky one that's for sure!
> *
> i really wish acana or orijen would make small kibbles but maybe there's not a market for it.*[/B]


Acana does make a smaller kibble size for small breed dogs..called "Acana Small Breed".The ingredients are not grain free though. They make one for puppies (under 1 year old) and one for adults.

Acana Small Breed food

We've tried this one before (the puppy version) and Bisou liked it a bit more than the Pacifica but wasn't so crazy about it either. I just bought the Grasslands a few days ago and she does like that better. Also, I do add just a bit of warm water to soft it up, but it doesn't harden up later on.


----------



## Canada

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Nov 11 2009, 05:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850062


> QUOTE (prince lex @ Nov 11 2009, 10:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849954





> thanks cleooscar! i picked up a bag of acana last night but so far the kibbles seem to still be too big. i was told that if i wet it then it will just turn harder once it dries again. i might have to switch back to NB small bites mixed with S&C[/B]


That's too bad that it's too big. Your furbaby won't eat it? You could try crushing it a little like I do with NB (although I'm trying to get away from that).
[/B][/QUOTE]

I half crush my pups food and then add a bit of water. The water is so that they don't choke on the powdery part of the crushed kibbles. 
I put the kibbles in a thicker type of Ziploc bag (freezer kind) and roll over it with a rolling pin. 
If this is not done, my pups would enhale the full pieces of kibble and could choke. I am considering getting a coffee bean grinder to partially grind the kibble. (Although I am hoping they grow out of the kibble inhalation as I would rather them chew it to help with teeth cleaning.)

I currently have Acana Grainfree Grassland that my girls are trying mixed with Actrium.


----------



## remy

thanks canada. i've tried chopping orijen in the coffee grinder before but i had so much powdered dog food at the bottom that i stopped. and he didn't touch it. so maybe for now, at least until acana can make smaller size kibbles, we might have to stick to NB duck and potato since he eats it


----------



## BrookeB676

I bought mine the Acana Grasslands yesterday and they all really seemed to like it. The pieces are big, but they still seemed ok. I also bought the orijen 6 fish one, and will rotate with the grasslands, probably every month or so.


----------



## cleooscar

I'm now rotating Acana with Orijen. It took me almost a month to finally feel comfortable enough to feed just Acana to Raine at dinner. She has such sensitive stomach that acts up quickly so I've been mixing Acana with her old food. I still have to crush the Acana kibbles though but everyone seem to like it a lot. Once the Orijen is almost done I'll slowly introduce the NB Fish and Potatoes in its place.


----------



## BrookeB676

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Dec 7 2009, 03:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859342


> I'm now rotating Acana with Orijen. It took me almost a month to finally feel comfortable enough to feed just Acana to Raine at dinner. She has such sensitive stomach that acts up quickly so I've been mixing Acana with her old food. I still have to crush the Acana kibbles though but everyone seem to like it a lot. Once the Orijen is almost done I'll slowly introduce the NB Fish and Potatoes in its place.[/B]


Really? I think the orijen fish is much higher quality than Natural balance, and that is coming from someone who literally just stopped feeding NB. I"m sure you are concerned with the high protein percentage of the orijen, as am I, but because the protein source is from fish, I'm less concerned. Im going to see how their bloodwork is after a few months on the acana and orijen. I'm hoping it's good as I'd like to stay with this "line" of foods.


----------



## Missy&Maggie

I started my two on the Acana Pacifica in addition to NB Sweet Potato and Venison. My two really like the Acana. I just ordered a trial bag of the Grassland to try, too. Abbie would is just 3.3lbs has no problem chewing either food. I also recently started adding Coco Therapy Coconut Oil and Chips to my girls morning dry food after reading about all the health benefits and now my two always empty their food bowls.


----------



## ckim111

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Dec 7 2009, 06:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859358


> I started my two on the Acana Pacifica in addition to NB Sweet Potato and Venison. My two really like the Acana. I just ordered a trial bag of the Grassland to try, too. Abbie would is just 3.3lbs has no problem chewing either food. I also recently started adding Coco Therapy Coconut Oil and Chips to my girls morning dry food after reading about all the health benefits and now my two always empty their food bowls. [/B]


Where can I get coco therapy coconut oil and chips? Is it just one product? Sorry if I am asking a dumb question :smheat:


----------



## Missy&Maggie

QUOTE (ckim111 @ Dec 7 2009, 07:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859399


> QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Dec 7 2009, 06:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859358





> I started my two on the Acana Pacifica in addition to NB Sweet Potato and Venison. My two really like the Acana. I just ordered a trial bag of the Grassland to try, too. Abbie would is just 3.3lbs has no problem chewing either food. I also recently started adding Coco Therapy Coconut Oil and Chips to my girls morning dry food after reading about all the health benefits and now my two always empty their food bowls. [/B]


Where can I get coco therapy coconut oil and chips? Is it just one product? Sorry if I am asking a dumb question :smheat:
[/B][/QUOTE]

No worries. It is two products, organic coconut oil and organic coconut chips. Coco Therapy is a new brand from Oscar Newman. Here is link for more info about Coco Therapy: http://www.cocotherapy.com/.

I know Angelyn, Tickled Pink Boutique sells the oil and chips. Here is a link: http://www.shoptickledpinkboutique.com/sto....asp?Cat=Treats. She is also offering 15% off with the code "santa baby". My two love the oil and chips and I love how healthy of a treat they are.


----------



## ckim111

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Dec 7 2009, 08:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859413


> QUOTE (ckim111 @ Dec 7 2009, 07:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859399





> QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Dec 7 2009, 06:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859358





> I started my two on the Acana Pacifica in addition to NB Sweet Potato and Venison. My two really like the Acana. I just ordered a trial bag of the Grassland to try, too. Abbie would is just 3.3lbs has no problem chewing either food. I also recently started adding Coco Therapy Coconut Oil and Chips to my girls morning dry food after reading about all the health benefits and now my two always empty their food bowls. [/B]


Where can I get coco therapy coconut oil and chips? Is it just one product? Sorry if I am asking a dumb question :smheat:
[/B][/QUOTE]

No worries. It is two products, organic coconut oil and organic coconut chips. Coco Therapy is a new brand from Oscar Newman. Here is link for more info about Coco Therapy: http://www.cocotherapy.com/.

I know Angelyn, Tickled Pink Boutique sells the oil and chips. Here is a link: http://www.shoptickledpinkboutique.com/sto....asp?Cat=Treats. She is also offering 15% off with the code "santa baby". My two love the oil and chips and I love how healthy of a treat they are.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Great thank you!


----------



## BrookeB676

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Dec 7 2009, 05:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859358


> I started my two on the Acana Pacifica in addition to NB Sweet Potato and Venison. My two really like the Acana. I just ordered a trial bag of the Grassland to try, too. Abbie would is just 3.3lbs has no problem chewing either food. I also recently started adding Coco Therapy Coconut Oil and Chips to my girls morning dry food after reading about all the health benefits and now my two always empty their food bowls. [/B]


Are you going to permanently switch them to Acana? I want to try the Pacifica, but the store I get from is out of stock, so I got the 6 fish. I have heard of dogs liking the orijen fish but not the acana fish, I hope that isnt the case. Im glad they both like the Pacifica. Apparently this company has a shortage of food, so I bought the biggest bag of each, ended spending $100 on dog food :w00t:


----------



## Missy&Maggie

QUOTE (BrookeB676 @ Dec 7 2009, 08:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859423


> QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Dec 7 2009, 05:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859358





> I started my two on the Acana Pacifica in addition to NB Sweet Potato and Venison. My two really like the Acana. I just ordered a trial bag of the Grassland to try, too. Abbie would is just 3.3lbs has no problem chewing either food. I also recently started adding Coco Therapy Coconut Oil and Chips to my girls morning dry food after reading about all the health benefits and now my two always empty their food bowls. [/B]


Are you going to permanently switch them to Acana? I want to try the Pacifica, but the store I get from is out of stock, so I got the 6 fish. I have heard of dogs liking the orijen fish but not the acana fish, I hope that isnt the case. Im glad they both like the Pacifica. Apparently this company has a shortage of food, so I bought the biggest bag of each, ended spending $100 on dog food :w00t:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm not switching to just Acana as they don't have wet food. I feed wet for dinner. So in the morning, I feed NB and Acana. My two seem to like the Acana. I would do the Orijen, but I worry about the high protein. I like that the Acana has a lower protein level with similar ingredients to Orijen.


----------



## tamizami

QUOTE (BrookeB676 @ Dec 7 2009, 02:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859352


> QUOTE (cleooscar @ Dec 7 2009, 03:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859342





> I'm now rotating Acana with Orijen. It took me almost a month to finally feel comfortable enough to feed just Acana to Raine at dinner. She has such sensitive stomach that acts up quickly so I've been mixing Acana with her old food. I still have to crush the Acana kibbles though but everyone seem to like it a lot. Once the Orijen is almost done I'll slowly introduce the NB Fish and Potatoes in its place.[/B]


Really? I think the orijen fish is much higher quality than Natural balance, and that is coming from someone who literally just stopped feeding NB. I"m sure you are concerned with the high protein percentage of the orijen, as am I, but because the protein source is from fish, I'm less concerned.  Im going to see how their bloodwork is after a few months on the acana and orijen. I'm hoping it's good as I'd like to stay with this "line" of foods.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree, Brooke. I really wish the NB Fish and Potatoes was wild salmon, but since it doesn't explicitly state that, then it is farm raised. :shocked: Next time your shop has the Acana Pacifica, you should try it out. Mine like it - ok - but not as much as the higher protein Orijen, lol.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

I bought some 1lb sample bags of all the Acana grain-free varieties. I might mix some of it into Nikki's home cooked food next time we travel. 

Many of you know I home cook. And many of you also know my very (blunt/opinionated) negative opinion of most commercial dog foods. 

If this company is telling the consumer the whole truth about the source of their food, I can tell you that Acana looks very good. If I had to feed Nikki commercial kibble for any reason, I'd give her Acana.

Thanks to Tami who first told me about it.


----------



## LJSquishy

I will probably end up rotating in Acana along with what I am feeding now which is Orijen 6 Fresh Fish. My two have done AMAZING on the Orijen -- They are just now finishing up their first 5lb bag of it. I've noticed the most change in London's coat which was fairly dull and coarse while on NB Sweet Potato & Venison. Her coat is much more vibrant and soft now, after only a couple of months. I haven't noticed any change in Preston, really, but I know he's getting better nutrition now. The only downside I've found so far to feeding Orijen is that they both do get gas...something that might pass (no pun intended, lol) after a while or I just may need to deal with it! I was originally hoping to rotate with the Orijen Regional Red, but it does contain fresh deboned pork and I was a little concerned if pork is okay for them to digest. If not, I will rotate the Fish with either the regular Orijen Adult (chicken) or one of the Acana varieties.

They both refused to eat a single NB piece of food after I started mixing in the Orijen -- so I couldn't transition their food. I fed Orijen as treats for a couple of days and then just switched them completely over and they had no runny stool. 

We give Orijen/Acana 9/10 stars!


----------



## cleooscar

QUOTE (BrookeB676 @ Dec 7 2009, 05:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859352


> QUOTE (cleooscar @ Dec 7 2009, 03:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=859342





> I'm now rotating Acana with Orijen. It took me almost a month to finally feel comfortable enough to feed just Acana to Raine at dinner. She has such sensitive stomach that acts up quickly so I've been mixing Acana with her old food. I still have to crush the Acana kibbles though but everyone seem to like it a lot. Once the Orijen is almost done I'll slowly introduce the NB Fish and Potatoes in its place.[/B]


Really? I think the orijen fish is much higher quality than Natural balance, and that is coming from someone who literally just stopped feeding NB. I"m sure you are concerned with the high protein percentage of the orijen, as am I, but because the protein source is from fish, I'm less concerned. Im going to see how their bloodwork is after a few months on the acana and orijen. I'm hoping it's good as I'd like to stay with this "line" of foods.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think Napoleon likes Orijen way too much.  He has been eating only Orijen whereas Raine & Pasha ate NB for lunch and Orijen for dinner. I noticed that in the past 2 months Napoleon's been gaining a bit of weight. I didn't mind feeding Orijen to Napoleon when he was still a growing puppy and we all go for a walk quite often. Now that he turned one, he seems to become a little porker. :eek2_gelb2: I have to count out the kibbles or he'll just keep on eating! I don't want to stop him from eating what he needs but at the same time I want something with less protein and less calories. Since Raine wouldn't eat Orijen at all (don't know why), I was hoping for food that all 3 can eat. I'm so glad Acana is working out for us. 

As for NB, I found that ever since I fed the gang with NB D&P based on what I read on SM they stopped tearing. You can see from my sig photo that they all had pinkish face. The photo was taken in early summer--you should have seen their faces 2-3 months before that (red!). I haven't had a chance to upload new signature photo, but their faces are all white now (you can also see Napoleon's first birthday picture post where his face is nice and white). So I'd like to keep the NB line but since none of the fluffs seem that crazy about Duck & Potatoes plus the kibbles are really hard, I thought we try NB Fish & Potatoes. Mind you, I can't say whether it was NB food that helps with the tearing because we also do yogurt with probiotic and buttermilk powder but I don't want to completely stop and find out.


----------



## remy

remy is almost done with his NB potato & duck small bites so i decided to pick up a bag of acana grasslands to try out again (i want to wean him off NB). the kibbles are definitely easy to break apart. so far so good. he doesn't love it but still eats it


----------



## nekkidfish

I was just at the feed store and brought up Acana, and they'd not heard of it. Where do you guys get it?

We also got into a discussion about the Orijen, and the owner of the store said that there are rumors that the FDA might shut them down, and that they won't be able to ship into the US in the future. If that happens, I'll need to find another food for Poppy.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## remy

QUOTE (NekkidFish @ Jan 14 2010, 04:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873627


> I was just at the feed store and brought up Acana, and they'd not heard of it. Where do you guys get it?
> 
> We also got into a discussion about the Orijen, and the owner of the store said that there are rumors that the FDA might shut them down, and that they won't be able to ship into the US in the future. If that happens, I'll need to find another food for Poppy.
> 
> HUGz! Jules[/B]


do you know the reason why FDA would shut them down???? that sounds a bit scary! they are the same company that makes Acana


----------



## nekkidfish

QUOTE (Remy @ Jan 14 2010, 01:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873628


> QUOTE (NekkidFish @ Jan 14 2010, 04:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873627





> I was just at the feed store and brought up Acana, and they'd not heard of it. Where do you guys get it?
> 
> We also got into a discussion about the Orijen, and the owner of the store said that there are rumors that the FDA might shut them down, and that they won't be able to ship into the US in the future. If that happens, I'll need to find another food for Poppy.
> 
> HUGz! Jules[/B]


do you know the reason why FDA would shut them down???? that sounds a bit scary! they are the same company that makes Acana
[/B][/QUOTE]

Not shut them down, but stop them from being able to bring it into the US. No, I don't know why ... the owner was just passing on what he had heard.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## cleooscar

I googled up some info on Acana/FDA. Seems like the shortage problem stems from a) packaging issue with the FDA or B) import issues between US and Canada. Here's the link to the discussion: Acana Shortage Discussion

Then I also found this food information. I think someone asked where the company sources their ingredients. It's not very detailed but have a look anyway.

Food List Acana and Orijen are under Champion Petfoods.


----------



## tamizami

They (Champion Pet Foods, manufacturer of Orijen and Acana) are on the 2010 Whole Dog Journal approved dry dog foods list. And they are also one of the few brands that actually makes their own food in their own plant. Our local store has no problem getting either the Acana or the Orijen.


----------



## MORGANM

I know that I am getting into this conversation a bit late but wanted to add my 2 cents. We feed our two little ones Acana Pacifica formula. 

After a very long search for the perfect food I think that we have found it! We where having problems with our newest family member because her tummy was sooo sensitive and we had tried a couple of different options and I really was not satisfied, mostly because of the foods that the vet was suggesting had very substandard ingredients. So I did a bunch of research and talked to many people about different brands and I finally settled on Acana. We did the Grasslands food first but I really liked the ingredients in the Pacifica better so we switched to that and the girl’s just love it! 

We have no more tummy issues with Oreo and I have noticed both Martini and Oreos coats look and feel much silkier and softer. I also feel good about feeding them a great quality food containing no byproduct. I could not be more pleased!


----------



## cleooscar

QUOTE (morganm @ Jan 21 2010, 03:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875965


> I know that I am getting into this conversation a bit late but wanted to add my 2 cents. We feed our two little ones Acana Pacifica formula.
> 
> After a very long search for the perfect food I think that we have found it! We where having problems with our newest family member because her tummy was sooo sensitive and we had tried a couple of different options and I really was not satisfied, mostly because of the foods that the vet was suggesting had very substandard ingredients. So I did a bunch of research and talked to many people about different brands and I finally settled on Acana. We did the Grasslands food first but I really liked the ingredients in the Pacifica better so we switched to that and the girl’s just love it!
> 
> We have no more tummy issues with Oreo and I have noticed both Martini and Oreos coats look and feel much silkier and softer. I also feel good about feeding them a great quality food containing no byproduct. I could not be more pleased![/B]


I second that. Raine was picky and has super sensitive tummy. She occasionally throws up and would then feel sick for the whole day. We ruled out allergies, etc. Ever since she's been on Acana, she's not thrown up once (knock on wood) and she seems to love it. :biggrin:


----------

